# Compra-venta > Compro >  Forever Four de Henry Evans

## Lukan

Hola, estoy interesado en el forever four de Henry Evans.

Saludos!

----------


## Lukan

Y si me decía otro juego con cascarillas por las dos caras os lo agradezco.

Saludos!

----------


## Pesuke

Hola Lukan,
Yo tengo el juego de Henry evans que estas buscando, pero la verdad que deja un poco que desear la calidad de las monedas, mas especificamente la pintura de las monedas, tienen una serigrafía sobre las monedas y se borran muy rápido, personalmente me quede muy decepcionado pero mas que nada por el precioque tuve que pagar. No las utilizo, y si despues de mi recomendación las sigues queriendo mandame un mp o aqui mismo hablamos.
Saludos!

----------


## Lukan

mmm, puede que sepa lo que te ha pasado... te mando un mp y hablamos.

Saludos!!

----------


## Pesuke

Gracias por la información Lukan!
Puede que me han vendido unas copias, y a precio de originales, no voy a decir el nombre de la tienda ya que estoy 99% seguro de que ni ellos lo sabian, he comprado varias veces en esa tienda y no he tenido problemas en cuanto a copias. Me da noseque reclamar ya que las compré hace muuuucho tiempo, es cierto que yo recien me entero de que son copias pero ahún asi creo que ya pasó el tiempo prudente para la reclamación. La diferencia está en la calidad de la impresión de las letras chinas en las monedas, las originales traen una capa de laca externa que proteje la pintura negra y las copias no, al principio no se nota pero con el tiempo a las copias se les va borrando por completo las letras chinas, sinembargo las originales se conservan brillantes y con las letras intactas.
Muchas gracias Lukan por la información, siempre es bueno saber este tipo de cosas, yo al comprarlas ni me imaginaba que podian tratarse de copias, siempre hay que estar atentos....
Saludos!!!

----------


## Lukan

sigo interesado en el Four forever...

Ya que al amigo Pesuke le "desparecieron" mágicamente jejejee cosa que suele pasar con algunos juegos =P

Saludos!

----------


## Pesuke

Pues si! Ese fue mi mejor efecto hasta hoy!!! Hacerlas desaparecer no fue facil, ni yo se donde estan!! Jajaja!!! Yo creo que ya han pasado a la cuarta dimensión....
Un abrazo amigo!!!!

----------


## Lukan

jejejejeee =)

----------

